# Join the One True Cult



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Join the Cult of Cats today and see the light!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/cult-of-cats-2057/


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i want to warn anyone that decides to join these barbarians u will get no mercy from the church of jelly


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> i want to warn anyone that decides to join these barbarians u will get no mercy from the church of jelly


Can we pillage their village?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Can we pillage their village?


i believe at this point its mandatory... they disrepected all of us we must teach them a lesson


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, it has cats...:nw



jealousisjelly said:


> i want to warn anyone that decides to join these barbarians u will get no mercy from the church of jelly


:kma


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

Cult of Cats, you say? Will there be delicious snacks to go with all that fluffy goodness?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> Well, it has cats...:nw
> 
> :kma





Themis said:


> Cult of Cats, you say? Will there be delicious snacks to go with all that fluffy goodness?


u two are now officially my enemies *marked out*


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> u two are now officially my enemies *marked out*


And I hadn't even joined the cult yet. Oh well, I am prepared for war!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Themis said:


> And I hadn't even joined the cult yet. Oh well, I am prepared for war!


then prepare to die!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Brothers and Sisters of the Church of Jelly, this is no way to treat our neighbors. These poor, unfortunate souls joining the Cult of Cats are lost. They have nowhere else to turn and it's quite easy to confuse something as cute as a kitten as a false idol. But we're here now. And we can help them reach true salvation.

Come with us now, friends. We are currently planning a naked pirate-themed social and we would love to discuss membership with you. You'd fit in wonderfully with our family. It's also important to warn you that joining the Cult of Cats will have certain...consequences.

We love you.

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> Well, it has cats...:nw
> 
> :kma


But our cult has rabbits?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Themis said:


> Cult of Cats, you say? Will there be delicious snacks to go with all that fluffy goodness?


We should eat Jelly.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I concede to your demands,I will join your cult. However I name myself high commander of the armed forces.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Brothers and Sisters of the Church of Jelly, this is no way to treat our neighbors. These poor, unfortunate souls joining the Cult of Cats are lost. They have nowhere else to turn and it's quite easy to confuse something as cute as a kitten as a false idol. But we're here now. And we can help them reach true salvation.
> 
> Come with us now, friends. We are currently planning a naked pirate-themed social and we would love to discuss membership with you. You'd fit in wonderfully with our family. It's also important to warn you that joining the Cult of Cats will have certain...consequences.
> 
> We love you.


sorry secretlypretentious but im going to have to overrule u on this one...cult of cats was started by my two biggest enemies...they have sinister plans.. we are doomed if we dont strike now and crush them before they get too big


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I concede to your demands,I will join your cult. However I name myself high commander of the armed forces.


traitor!! u will be the first to get it!!!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> If you've never seen it before, you should go see Spamalot. It'll be here again in January. It'll help you come up with some new war strategies...or at least make you laugh until your side hurts.


I saw it when it was here in west texas, it was great.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Themis said:


> Cult of Cats, you say? Will there be delicious snacks to go with all that fluffy goodness?


Yes. The Cult of Cats provides free refreshments and snacks at our meetings.



galacticsenator said:


> I concede to your demands,I will join your cult. However I name myself high commander of the armed forces.


Your skill in strategy games will be a great asset. Onwards, let's defeat the heathens!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i want to warn anyone that decides to join these barbarians u will get no mercy from the church of jelly


They'll get no mercy? That's not very nice! Who's the barbarian here? Hahaha

My dear cult members, you need not be afraid. I will personally protect you from the heathens.

Jelly, I will give you one last chance to surrender! Admit defeat and bow down to the True Cult and we will let you walk away alive!


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> We should eat Jelly.


Seconded.



Raeden said:


> Yes. The Cult of Cats provides free refreshments and snacks at our meetings.


Well that's all I needed to hear. Cult of Cats it is. >:3


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

arao6 said:


> They'll get no mercy? That's not very nice! Who's the barbarian here? Hahaha
> 
> My dear cult members, you need not be afraid. I will personally protect you from the heathens.
> 
> Jelly, I will give you one last chance to surrender! Admit defeat and bow down to the True Cult and we will let you walk away alive!


i spit on your extended hand! *puuh*


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i spit on your extended hand! *puuh*












Very well. I am very merciful, so I will let you choose your weapon of choice.

In this upcoming 2D RPG mini game, what weapon would you like to wield?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

arao6 said:


> Very well. I am very merciful, so I will let you choose your weapon of choice.
> 
> In this upcoming 2D RPG mini game, what weapon would you like to wield?


these are good enough for me pal *puts up fists*


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> these are good enough for me pal *puts up fists*


Very well. Raeden calls the shots around here so I will wait for her orders


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Very well. Raeden calls the shots around here so I will wait for her orders


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tokztero said:


>












Keep your shirt on, bub. No one moves until Raeden says so


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

arao6 said:


> Very well. Raeden calls the shots around here so I will wait for her orders


*whipped*

i answer to no man


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> *whipped*
> 
> i answer to no man


No, you answer to the members of One True Cult


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Your skill in strategy games will be a great asset. Onwards, let's defeat the heathens!


Yes, I declare a crusade upon the infidels.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I :heart cats.










If you'd like some more catnip, please feel free to join us because we have plenty! 

Click here for delicious catnip


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Raeden?! Why? Didn't those steamy nights of you sending me hot cat-girl softcore porno mean anything to you? My body is still recovering from the wild nights you gave me. 

As I sat there, grasping my male influence alone, you showed up. It was you who slipped me in the world of pinky-kinky-slinky galore. Dumbfounded, my jaw broke, drool everywhere. You left me not a man, but a thing of urges. Urges that kindle a wild, pulsating spirit. As my saliva lubricated my passion, the distant echoes of ~Nya-nya~ filled the room. You sent me images of fictitious characters dripping in their own sexual furry-slurry. It was my tongue that tasted, and ever do I want more.

So let's stop the fighting, and let's just get vulnerable for a few hours at the naked pirate social, shall we?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* hairflip* do i get paid?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Raeden?! Why? Didn't those steamy nights of you sending me hot cat-girl softcore porno mean anything to you? My body is still recovering from the wild nights you gave me.


If you join the Cult of Cats, then there's more where that came from.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


> If you join the Cult of Cats, then there's more where that came from.


kekai would never do that!! dont listen to her kekai u have me and secretlypretentious... we are the big 3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm actually more of a puppy/dog person :b


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> kekai would never do that!! dont listen to her kekai u have me and secretlypretentious... we are the big 3


Oh, but Kekai really appreciates all those half-naked, kawaii catgirls. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

The feline family reigns superior.

We shall crush you under the might of our fluffy bellies


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....sorry your thread made me think off this...im more off a dog person, but I did once own a cat I loved, but he got killed on the road at around 1 years old,best cat I ever knew, was very smart, I've owned some stupid cats though also..


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> The feline family reigns superior.
> 
> We shall crush you under the might of our fluffy bellies


u break my heart glass child


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> u break my heart glass child


Your doom was imminent from the beginning.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

On behalf of Father Jelly, I would like to give your cult a free sample of Father Jelly's Catnip, it is pretty good. I hope you guys like it. We will sell you more when you need it for the right price $$


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> On behalf of Father Jelly, I would like to give your cult a free sample of Father Jelly's Catnip, it is pretty good. I hope you guys like it. We will sell you more when you need it for the right price $$


We already have our own supply of organic, high quality catnip, thank you very much.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Raeden said:


> We already have our own supply of organic, high quality catnip, thank you very much.


Yes, and our catnip isn't made out of jelly.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nyan nyan nyaa~


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Nyan nyan nyaa~


Here's some tuna for joining~

*opens can*


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Another cat just joined you. A sleepy cat.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Another cat just joined you. A sleepy cat.


Your signature is very intriguing.

"A disorganized neural network full of contradictions, but with a strangely unified discomfort when it comes to being in control of a body."

What do you mean by that? I'm part of a research lab that works with biological machine learning, so I'm rather intrigued by that statement.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok I'll join


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

arao6 said:


> Your signature is very intriguing.
> 
> "A disorganized neural network full of contradictions, but with a strangely unified discomfort when it comes to being in control of a body."
> 
> What do you mean by that? I'm part of a research lab that works with biological machine learning, so I'm rather intrigued by that statement.


Really? It was just an attempt i made last year at describing how it feels to be me. I haven't changed it since i still feel pretty much the same. Also, mentioning being full of contradictions is a convenient alibi if i get caught being a hypocrite. :teeth

Wow, research in machine learning seems really interesting. You probably know more about NNs and ANNs than i do.


----------



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry already a member of the Church of Reptiles, but we gladly love for you to come to one of our meetings just make sure to bring some kittens they are simple deliciousssss.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> Ok I'll join


Welcome aboard, friend.



NeuromorPhish said:


> Really? It was just an attempt i made last year at describing how it feels to be me. I haven't changed it since i still feel pretty much the same. Also, mentioning being full of contradictions is a convenient alibi if i get caught being a hypocrite. :teeth
> 
> Wow, research in machine learning seems really interesting. You probably know more about NNs and ANNs than i do.


Haha, I see. You seem to know quite a lot as well--even your username resembles neuromorphic computing.

You should join our cult--your expertise will be invaluable towards our conquest of jellyfish's Unnamed Cult.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

arao6 said:


> Welcome aboard, friend.
> 
> Haha, I see. You seem to know quite a lot as well--even your username resembles neuromorphic computing.
> 
> You should join our cult--your expertise will be invaluable towards our conquest of jellyfish's Unnamed Cult.


Already onboard, mate. :boogie


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Already onboard, mate. :boogie


Oh I see. I must have missed ya when you climbed on board. Our ship current ship is pretty big. We have many larger ones in the garage, but you'd need to ask galactic for them.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arao6 said:


> Oh I see. I must have missed ya when you climbed on board. Our ship current ship is pretty big. We have many larger ones in the garage, but you'd need to ask galactic for them.


Indeed we do


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Indeed we do


Nice one, senator! 
Soon our cult will be ready to go on interstellar travels and establish new colonies of cats. nyahahaha!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

As promised, here are several pictures from the WIP game, which is being made using RPG Maker XP.

Can anyone guess who the blue jellyfish is? 









Lots of love in the dark...









The following lair belongs to the SAS moderators :sus









*As always, nothing is to be taken too seriously.* I have the following people so far in this little video game: raeden, jealousisjelly, galacticsenator, millenniumman75, mr bacon, kekai, sacrieur, tehuti88, ugh1979. There are a lot more people I still need to add, since I want to turn this into a party 

If anyone has some funny lines for potential characters to say, please PM them to me  Or if you want to recommend yourself or someone else to appear in this game, please do so.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Y u add everyone before me QQ
I thought we had something

...Party you say?


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Y u add everyone before me QQ
> I thought we had something


We still do, don't worry ^^

Your avatar, where is that from?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Nice one, senator!
> Soon our cult will be ready to go on interstellar travels and establish new colonies of cats. nyahahaha!


Yes, chancellor viktoria I need to you to lay claim to a territory in jelly's cult, so I get a casus bella, which essentially means unrestricted warfare without prestige repercussions.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kekai said:


>


lol what

Kekai you are virtually naked in the game

NeuromorPhish is responsible for training the advanced supercomputers to track jelly's coordinates. At one point in the game you control her character to find and activate all 5 hidden supercomputers


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

arao6 said:


> We still do, don't worry ^^
> 
> Your avatar, where is that from?


Mirai Nikki~ Gasai Yuno in specific.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

:um tempting very tempting...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I think I'm quite possibly allergic to all y'all, but that only serves to make everything in here seem even hawter!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Meow...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

we won :blank


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I feel like I just walked in on sas's game of thrones... Need more boobs though


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

TobeyJuarez said:


> I feel like I just walked in on sas's game of thrones... Need more boobs though


I see someone else is embracing their inner necromancer.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I joined it earlier today.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I see someone else is embracing their inner necromancer.


What can i say... Cold dead threads are my favourite type threads


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you still accepting nyapplications?


----------

